# Albanian: we are not twins



## vanilla_kiss64

How can you say in Albania:

"No we are not twins, I am older (than her)."


----------



## todosmentira

Jo, nuk jemi binjakë - unë jam me shumë i (or *e *for female) vjetër sesa ajo.


----------



## statista

I think it's better to use "_me i madh" _radher than _me i vjeter, _because _i vjeter _is used more for object than for people


----------



## lindi

Or could be: Jo, nuk jemi binjakë, unë jam më *i* (*e *for female) moshuar [se ajo - than her].


----------

